
Speedify Channel Bonding – Easily Combine Internet Connections - e1ven
https://speedify.com/features/channel-bonding/
======
bradknowles
Has anyone here actually used Speedify? I mean, other than me?

I have tried them repeatedly, and I don’t get highly speeds. At least, not for
downloads. Uploads are usually faster with speedify than without it, but
downloads are usually slower.

So, if you do use speedify, what is your real reason for using it?

~~~
e1ven
I haven't used it, but I've considered it for reliability when traveling. I
could setup two cellular devices and have my laptop swap between them when
each has signal.

